# UberEat cancellation options



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Uber added a few more options for canceling reason. What is the best option to cancel so you don’t get flagged? I always choose I DON’T WANT TO DO DELIVERY If the wait is too long or I decide not if I find GrubHub offers a better deal.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not sure since I don't do a lot of delivery but why wouldn't you choose excessive wait time?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I always choose "too far away". 

Doesn't matter if I'm sitting in the parking lot of the place they want me to go to.


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

MHR said:


> I always choose "too far away".
> 
> Doesn't matter if I'm sitting in the parking lot of the place they want me to go to.


Same and I laugh hard if I'm at the restaurant


----------



## honda2020 (Aug 25, 2020)

I always call uber support. I tried using those options a couple of times only to get a scoldy text telling me I was being “unreliable”. Be really nice to support when u call them-they seem to be really young and probably making minimal $$. If they can verify you have waited at least 15 minutes you can get some compensation for the wait time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Does “other” require an explanation?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Does “other” require an explanation?


I suppose so, since you just did have to ask… 🧐


----------

